# Lawn problem - Grubs



## stevenblick (Jan 15, 2007)

Scotts came out to do a yard analysis and they said I have a possible grub problem. Last year, my lawn started to get bad by my neighbors driveway. Over the course of summer and fall, it started to move all the way accross the lawn. I watered it like crazy, but it never came back. How can I treat for Grubs on my own. 

Also - the indicated I needed aeration. Does anyone know what that process consists of?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

stevenblick said:


> Scotts came out to do a yard analysis and they said I have a possible grub problem. Last year, my lawn started to get bad by my neighbors driveway. Over the course of summer and fall, it started to move all the way accross the lawn. I watered it like crazy, but it never came back. How can I treat for Grubs on my own.
> 
> Also - the indicated I needed aeration. Does anyone know what that process consists of?


You can buy GrubX at Home Depot or Lowes, and spread this all over your lawn. This will kill the grubs. If you don't get rid of the grubs, you'll attract moles, which will dig small tunnels throughout your yard. Then, you'll have to get the moles trapped or poisoned. Don't want to have kids running around a yard with mole poison. If you have a dog or cat though, they are perfect for killing moles. Dog will have to be a terrier breed, preferably something like a Jack Russell.

Aeration is the process of breaking up compacted soil to allow oxygen to enter the soil. There are two ways to aerate. One way is to cut into the soil with an aerator that can be towed by a lawn tractor. It looks as if "ninja stars" are attached to the device. 

The best way is to use a plug aerator, which removes plugs of soil from the dirt and leaves cylindrical pieces of soil all over the yard, which eventually breaks down. This is the best way because it loosens the soil too. This comes as a lawn tractor attachment also, but if you don't have a lawn tractor, you can rent a powered plug aerator that's about the size of a lawn mower, but much heavier. I would also recommend dethatching your yard before aerating, which removes all the dead grass which chokes our lawn. A tow behind dethatcher can be purchased or a power dethatcher can also be rented. Or, you can hire a landscaping company to do all this. Tow behind devices can cost roughly $100-$150. If you want to buy a powered aerator or powered dethatcher, they run about $1G each.

After aerating, I recommend putting down a light layer of peat moss over the grass, which will directly fertilize the roots of your grass, instead of using chemicals like granular fertilizer. Just fill a wheelbarrow with peat moss, and toss it around. A wheelbarrow is a gardner's best friend. I recommend the blue Jackson branded one, which is very popular with contractors.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Also grubs become beetles and they eat your trees and other plants.


----------



## stevenblick (Jan 15, 2007)

Is GrubX something that can hurt my dog? Also, does it matter if I use it before or after I go to fertilize the yard? I was hoping to do both this weekend but I don't know if you need to wait a couple days between?


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

*Birds eat grubs*

I have had success with attracting a variety of birds to my yard. they love to eat grubs and othe harmful insects.


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

*aeration*

you can rent a 'plug-remover' and that will remove plugs of your lawn and give you better aeration.


----------

